# Protective Equipment for Cypermethrin



## TermieNewb (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi All.
We bought some Demon WP Insecticide to get rid of a carpenter bee infestation at our camp. I got to reading the label and the MSDS and TBH, that got me a bit worried. As per the info, it is category E on the EPA's chemical resistance category selection chart. 

So I am here to ask what should I buy and what should I avoid? Is Tyvek ok to use? That seems to come up the most when doing searches for exterminator suit.

Thanks in advance!

PS - We will be spraying this up to the wood rafters about 8 ft up that hold up the patio, so I know eye protection is definitely needed.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If you look on 
www.syngentapmp.com/labels/demon-wp-wsp
Scroll down to Worker Safety Information. It has great detail in what to wear.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never used that spray but what I do for carpenter bees is use a duster to put sevin dust in their holes. Time consuming but very effective.


----------



## under rights (May 10, 2019)

I have a great solution about that, I am a member of SST card, what is it? it's a site safety training card, allows workers to easily upload and authenticate training documentation


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

A proper treatment would be to get insecticide dust in the individual holes.


----------

